# Breeding Bettas



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

I have on dead set pregnant Female and i think i am going to breedi them i have spawned them b4 but didn't raise any fry and i was wondering the proper way to breed them

Thomas


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Um are you asking a question? or just posting i cant really understand the theme of this post


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i can't understand what it says. will you elaborate? are you just keeping us posted on what is happening in your tank? if so cool. and if you are asking a question try rephrasing so people can answer better and be helpful


----------

